# can a penguin have...



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

when i was sitting down oneday i was thinkin of avian flu which led me to...can penguins carry this? i am very very confused.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi PigeonSitter10,

I haven't read of any penguins having or being carriers of the bird flu, although
that doesn't mean that they can't contract it. Most of what I've read about it
seems to point to domesticated chickens living in tight quarters and in close proximity to humans which is the source/concern. Hope some one else can answer your question more definitively.

fp


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

PigeonSitter10 said:


> when i was sitting down oneday i was thinkin of avian flu which led me to...can penguins carry this? i am very very confused.


*i'm not really sure????That has me questioning too*


----------

